

Ask HN: Tips for working with a large JavaScript code-base? - philippnagel


======
iends
Use TypeScript.

Seriously, compile time type checking and the additional autocompletion will
save you a ton of time, especially if you're working with multiple independent
teams.

------
mooreds
Can you provide more details? Is it vanilla JavaScript? Under active
development or in maintenance mode? Approx how big? Goals (make it more
modern, add features, migrate it, touch it as little as possible)?

~~~
philippnagel
It is a meteor application under active development. It does data analysis,
ETL, while connecting to various DBs and APIs. Main goal is to implement
features.

